# hustý, mazec



## heresys

Hello everyone!
A friend coming back from a trip in Czech Republic, claims to have heard two ways of saying "perfect", "awesome" in juvenile slang, namely "husty" and "mazec"..I have found no confirmation, do you really use these words?
thank you!


----------



## kelt

Oh, yeah :-D

I use them a lot. It is very informal though, but not offensive.

And welcome to the forum heresys!


----------



## heresys

Thank you very much Kelt, 
it 's nice being a member of this community!


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Vítám vás, Heresyse!

Could you give me an exampel when* hustý *or *mazec* is usually used and would not sound unpolite?

Na shledanou.:


----------



## kelt

_To je mazec!_ Suggests fastness or hugeness of something.

_Hustá kára!_ Tells about a car which is cool.

You'd say these only among friends. Otherwise, it would not have been impolite, it just would not have sounded right and you would've been probably laughed at.

Try and you'll see


----------



## heresys

Ahoj,



> Vítám vás, Heresyse!
> 
> Could you give me an exampel when* hustý *or *mazec* is usually used and would not sound unpolite?
> 
> Na shledanou.:



Diky pekne Tagarelo!
Ale muzes mi tykat, tady jsme vsichni kamarady, ze? 

xxx


----------



## Yimo

heresys said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> Diky pekne Tagarelo!
> Ale muzes mi tykat, tady jsme vsichni kamarady, ze?



Nazdar chlape,
(Hi buddy)
u nás nepoužíváme díky pěkně, ale díky moc.
(We do not use "thank you nicely", but thank you very much)
Děkuju pěkně se říká, když chceš vyjádřit ironii. Ve smyslu: Tys tomu dal.
("Thank you nicely" is used whenever you want to emphasize irony. In meaning: Well you have really ruined it.)

Pak máme jedno gramatické pravidlo o shodě podmětu s přísudkem:
(Then we have one gramatical rule about subject and predicate)

Všichni jsme kdo? Kamarádi.
(We all are who? Friends.)

1. pád (nominative case)
všich"NI" kamará"DI"
['vʃixni 'kamara:,ɟi]

Všichni jsme kým? Kamarády.
(We all are whom? Friends.)

7. pád (instrumental case)
všich"NI" kamará"DY"
['vʃixni 'kamara:,di]

80% by nás řeklo a myslím, že si to myslel _taky tak_:
(80% of us would say and I think you want to say it _the same way_)
Tady jsme všichni kamarádi. (nominative)

Ale možná si opravdu chtěl říct:
(But maybe you really want to say)
Tady jsme všichni kamarády. (instrumental)

BTW: _Na shledanou_ is not used in letters or on the boards. Better to say _Váš_ (your name) or _S pozdravem_ (your name) or _Mějte se_ (less formal).

_Na shledanou_ sounds extremely formal ... but if you want to stay strictly formal, than it is alright. (Adminastration, ...)

Mějte se,
Yimo


----------



## Yimo

kelt said:


> _To je mazec!_ Suggests fastness or hugeness of something.
> 
> _Hustá kára!_ Tells about a car which is cool.
> 
> You'd say these only among friends. Otherwise, it would not have been impolite, it just would not have sounded right and you would've been probably laughed at.
> 
> Try and you'll see


Well personally hustý is used by teenagers only (mostly). However mazec is used by older people too (menaing 20's) ...

But better to say : Hrome!  It sounds more traditionally.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Yimo said:


> Well personally hustý is used by teenagers only (mostly). However mazec is used by older people too (menaing 20's) ...
> 
> But better to say : Hrome!  It sounds more traditionally.



I second that. It is used mainly (almost exclusively) by young people. My dad would consider such phrase strange/confusing at the very least.


----------



## winpoj

"kamarády" in "Všichni jsem kamarády" is certainly not in the accusative case.


----------



## Yimo

winpoj said:


> "kamarády" in "Všichni jsem kamarády" is certainly not in the accusative case.


Thanks. Instrumental.


----------



## werrr

Yimo said:


> u nás nepoužíváme díky pěkně, ale díky moc.


Já bych nepoužil ani jedno. Asi jsem ze staré školy, ale za slovem *dík* (*díky*) stále cítím podstatné jméno a podstatná jména nikdy nerozvíjím příslovcem.



> 80% by nás řeklo a myslím, že si to myslel _taky tak_:
> (80% of us would say and I think you want to say it _the same way_)
> Tady jsme všichni kamarádi. (nominative)


Co bych použil v přítomném čase nevím, ale nezarazilo by mne ani jedno. V budoucínm čase bych ale rozhodně použil sedmý (nikoliv čtvrtý!) pád.


----------



## Yimo

winpoj said:


> "kamarády" in "Všichni jsem kamarády" is certainly not in the accusative case.





werrr said:


> ... rozhodně použil sedmý (nikoliv čtvrtý!) pád.



Tak tohle se pánové stává, když přispíváte na fórum a během toho počítáte derivace  . Hlavně, že jsem napsal otázku kým (tj. na 7. pád), myslel jsem 7. pád, ale - nevím proč - napsal jsem 4. pád.


----------



## Garin

Starší generace spíš bude znát (a používat) "mazec" ve smyslu "nářez" (= spanking); "bude sekec mazec" byla oblíbená pohrůžka v mém dětství


----------



## winpoj

Což mi připomíná, že  "nářez" lze slangově používat v podobném smyslu jako "mazec".

To byl nářez!


----------

